# Question for the Experts (2011/2012 Model TCR Advanced SL Bottom Bracket)



## SirEddy (Apr 28, 2006)

A friend ust brought me his bike around to fix. The bottom bracket was creaking so he had taken it to a local shop to replace. Unfortunately the mechanic didn't know what he was doing apparently. 

From what I can tell, he removed the entire Bottom Bracket shell (aluminum inserts) instead of just knocking out the bearings. The problem is I'm just not sure. It seems that newer Giants use BB92, and the bearings sit directly in a carbon race, but this model is different. 

I've taken pictures, but don't know how to attach them. Duh!!

So do older model Giants have aluminum bearing races inside the carbon shell? Can I simply use a strong epoxy resin to re-attach them. The Carbon Shell (without the races) is around 81mm wide and with the races it's around 89mm, so I couldn't even tell what standard BB it was.

My worry is that these races and bearings are some sort of BB standard that I've never seen and that I somehow need to replace everything and not just the bearings


Thanks in advance people


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Jun 14, 2013)

From your description I would think the frame is toast unless repaired by a true expert composite frame maker. Older frames have aluminum to press the BB into, but those pieces are precision mounted during molding of the frame and NEVER to be removed. Proper fixturing would be required to fix this and not something even the best shop would have.

Hopefully I'm wrong, but posting pics may help... or take it to a shop with competent mechanics for their eval.


----------

